# Salam, Namste, Unakam and Sasriyakant



## ib343

Tudja-e valaki a pontos jelentését ezeknek? 
Amire sikerült rájönnöm  az, hogy ezek (azt hiszem ilyen sorrendben) hindu, urdu, tamil és  szanszkrit köszöntések. 
Magyarul csak az első kettőt találtam a Google-ön: Szalám, Namaszte (ezeknek is többféle átírása volt, de úgy tűnik ezek a leggyakoribbak). Az Unakam és Szaszrijakant kifejezéseket meg nem is találtam meg magyarul, úgyhogy az átírásról fogalmam sincs, hát még a jelentésről.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Találtam "Tamil language" és "greetings" kereséssel olyan flashcard-ot, amely szerint: 
vanakkam = hello. Erre az átírásra már nagyon sok találat van a neten.


----------



## ib343

Köszönöm, Ateesh6800. Igazad van.
Közben jobb híján tovább kutattam, és megtaláltam mindet, íme, ha valaki más is keresné valamikor:
szalám = szervusz (urdu nyelven)
namaszté = szervusz (hindi nyelven)
vanakkam = szervusz (tamil nyelven)
szat szrí akál = szervusz (pandzsábi nyelven)

Moderatori uzenetke: a fórumszabályok továbbra is előírják azt, hogy *egy topikba csak egy kérdést tegyünk fel*! Ha érdekel, hogy valóban mit jelentenek a fenti szavak (a javasoltakon túl is), akkor mindegyikhez nyiss légyszíves külön topikot.


----------

